# My Budgie Needs a Home in VA



## celando (Apr 23, 2017)

We just lost our beautiful English Budgie, Sapphire, to liver disease/enlarged heart. We'd had him for about 4.5 years. He was a super sweet bird. He had a friend, an American Budgie (2 yr old female) named Cody. We got her from a breeder near Richmond, and although she was hand raised, we were unable to really tame her. We tried, but she's a feisty one with a very sharp beak. Although she never warmed to us, she and Sapphire were buddies and now she's lonely. She was very bossy with him even though she was a lot smaller. We went through periods where we'd let them be together in one cage, but if she was being super dominant, we'd move her to an adjacent cage to give Sapphire a break. We don't want to get another budgie at the moment as my daughter has had health issues and we need to focus our attention on that for now. (Eventually, we'd like to get a cockatiel.) Since Cody is not hand tame, I would like to re-home her with someone who can work with her or has a flock she can be part of. She's very healthy. She'll eat millet that you hold for her and you can also feed her through the bars and on occasion, even feed her water drops from your finger. Contact me if you’re interested or know someone who might be able to provide a good home for her. I can post pictures and video. She's very entertaining. We're near Dulles airport. You'd have to pick her up or meet half way. Sorry, but I will not even consider shipping her as she'd be scared to death. . Thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If I were still in VA I would have taken her for you but I'm living in FL now.

If you are unable to rehome her to someone who is nearby your location, would the breeder from whom you got her be willing to take her back?*


----------



## celando (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks so much! The breeder would take her, but I'd like to see her have a HOME, not sure it would be the same for her living with a breeder. We'll keep looking.


----------

